# Liquid Cooling: What Do I Need To Do?



## DecimusFlavius (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got a Core i7 920 and a Gtx 285, and I am considering liquid cooling them both. What do I need? Also, is there significant risk of leaks, destroying my equipment?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Liquid cooling your PC

Theres always that risk, but if you spend time with setting up the cooling system you should have no problems, most of the coolant is non conductive anyway I think.


----------

